# Diamonds on the soles of her feet



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 7, 2010)

> Diamonds on the soles of her feet



???


----------



## blatty86 (Jun 8, 2010)

a little lost on this one. what is it?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 8, 2010)

I see the frog but not sure if I like this in B&W.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this an IR image??


----------



## icassell (Jun 8, 2010)

It's a bit odd, but I like it!  I think it could stand a bit of a crop off the top and the left side to move froggie out of dead-center.


----------



## TekGino (Jun 10, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I see the frog





Thanks! I was feeling like the guy in Mallrats,
who was staring at the "Magic Eye" 

I see it now, it almost looks like a mold used
in casting.


----------

